# Concealed gun project



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I got this idea from some posts I saw when scrolling through Facebook. So I drew up some plans and convinced my dad to help me make it a reality. I think it turned out pretty good. It locks/unlocks by sliding the two full stripes right under the "blue" area of the flag. I tried to take a picture to show that. Didn't cost too much because most of the wood is from pallets I got for free. I'm still debating what to do for the stars. I think I might print out a template and splatter-paint it with white spray paint.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

This is pretty awesome. Well done


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cool! I really like your locking method.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

kstorrs said:


> Very cool! I really like your locking method.


Thanks! That part took us a while to figure out how it was going to work. We went back and forth between a couple of different methods and finally ended up with this. Turned out pretty good.


----------

